# Deer Guru's - How big is this buck?



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Biggest deer I have seen out in the wild. 

His buddy is a wide 2x3


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Big.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

400 give or take a couple hundred. All I know is I have a wall and freezer he'd fit nicely in and I! Really though that thing is freaking huge!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Flat out awesome buck. ------SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully, he is still around in October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

180", maybe even bigger. Fantastic buck! I hope you get him.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and say 185.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

185"


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's what I'm guessing:

MB-23"
G1-2"
G2-18"
G3-10"
G4-10"
M1-5.5"
M2-4.75"
M3-4.5"
M4-4.0"
IS-23"
GS-186 4/8 (unless that's a kicker on his right side, then 188 4/8)

M3 is really hard to see and M4 is a total guess but should be within a 1/2".

Anybody grossly disagree with any of my guesses?------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Is it a 4x2?
If it is score will hurt a buck like that. 
If it was a 4 point frame I'd say around 170^

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Any better pictures?
Are those cheaters on its right side?
It definitely has a "wow" factor for me.
Could be a 190" buck


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> Is it a 4x2?
> If it is score will hurt a buck like that.
> If it was a 4 point frame I'd say around 170^
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The tree and the crappy camera angle hides the fact that he is a 4x4 with other points along the main beam.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Any better pictures?
> Are those cheaters on its right side?
> It definitely has a "wow" factor for me.
> Could be a 190" buck


Apologies for the bad camera work.

I have learned a few things

1- Get the phone scope

2. Wear pants (Horse flies are A-Holes)

3. Put on bug spray (Not sure this works on Horse Flies, but doesn't distract from the fact that they are A-Holes)

I think he has 3 additional points that would be over an inch other than the 4x4 frame.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Muscle did you just stumble across him?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

american_jackal said:


> Muscle did you just stumble across him?


No, I was out looking for deer and antelope in the area - I have tags for both.

Put the bino's up and was like - oh S*** that is a big deer, better get the spotting scope out.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I think that is a +180" main frame, closer to 190 than 180. He's really proportional on the height/width and the velvet also makes mass a bit tricky to judge. Throw in a few kickers and he can easily be in the high 190s. Stunning deer.


----------

